# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πως λέγεται αυτο το πτηνό?

## andreas142

Γειά σας! θα σας επισυνάψω  κάποιες φωτογραφίες ενός πουλίου και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε εάν γνωρίζεται πως λέγεταί και τις συνήθείες του όποιος ξέρει

----------


## vagelis76

Εμείς εδώ τη λέμε Φραγκόκοτα
Ερώτηση...σου θύμιζε παπαγάλο και την έβαλες στην ενότητα αυτή φίλε Ανδρέα???Το θέμα ταιριάζει στην ενότητα της Φάρμας και θα μεταφερθεί από τα παιδιά που έχουν πρόσβαση,το συντομότερο.Λίγη προσοχή σε παρακαλώ,που και σε ποια ενότητα ανοίγεις θέματα.

----------


## andreas142

συγνώμη Βαγγέλη απροσεξία μου. Κάθετε ευκολά κλώσσα ?  ισχύει οτί είναΙ ο φύλακας του Κοτετσιού?

----------


## demis

ειχα παλια οταν ημουν πολυ μικρος και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν θημαμαι να σου πω και πολλες πληροφοριες. παντως ξερω οτι πετανε πολυ ψηλα και φευγουν ανετα απο το φραχτη.. τα δικα μου παντως ανεβαιναν στα κεραμυδια του γειτωνα και πηδουσαν εξω στο δρομο. και τα ειχαμε κομμενα τα φτερα τους γιατι τα ειχαμε ελευθερα στην αυλη και δεν θελαμε να τα βαλουμε σε κοτετσι. δεν νομιζω να ειναι και τοοσο καλη επιλογη για κλωσσα. ειναι νευρικο πουλι, αρα σιχυει οτι ειναι φυλακας.. βασικα θα το ελεγα πιο πολυ αρχηγος

----------


## andreas142

αυτό το πτηνό πως λέγεταί?

----------


## adreas

Σωστά  φραγκόκοτα  είναι  κλωσάει αλλά  αν  θέλεις  να  βγάζεις  δικά  σου  πουλιά  η  καλύτερες  κλώσες  είναι  τα  γνωστά  σε  όλους  νανάκια.  Είναι  φύλακας  καλός γιατί  γνωρίζει  ποιος  ταΐζει  τα  ζώα (το  αφεντικό  τους )  και  αρχίζει  και  φωνάζει,  οπότε  στους  ξένους   καταλαβαίνεις. Αν  θέλεις  φύλακα  καλό  και  θέλεις  να  έχει  πούπουλα φτερά  να  πάρεις  χήνες   που   έρχονται  και  σε  τσιμπάνε. Κόκορας  το  άλλο  η  διαφορά  του  είναι  στο  λειρί του.  Δεν  ξέρω  αν  έχει   κάποια  άλλη  ονομασία.

----------


## andreas142

Βασικά Ανδρέα το σκέπτομαι για καμία χήνα αλλά φοβάμαι γιατί εχώ ακούσει οτι είναι πολύ ενοχλύτικες λογώ του ότι κάνουν έναν εκνευριστικό θόρυβο που μπορεί να ενοχλύσει τους γείτονες.Οτάν ενωείς φύλακες κάνει επίθεση σε αλεπούδες , κουνάβια, νυφίτσές , αρουραίους αυτό ενωείς?δηλαδή μπορούν να μείνουν στο ίδιο κοτέτσι με τις κότες ? δηλαδή οι χήνες δεν κάνουν επίθεση στις κότες?Από την άλλα η φραγκόκοτά κάνει επίθεση σε αρπακτικά η μόνο φωνάζει για να τα τρομάξει απο τον θόρυβο?Επίσης πώς ξεχωρίζει η αρσενική απο την θυλική φραγκόκοτα?

----------


## warlock

Το πτηνό που σε θέμα φύλλαξης μπορεί να συγκριθεί με σκύλο είναι η χήνα .
Απ'οτι είχα ακούσει οι χήνες είναι καλύτερες και από σκύλο στο θέμα φύλαξης .Αναγνωρίζουν μόνο ένα αφεντικό γιαυτό και τις πέρνουν από μικρές .Ότι άλλο πλησιάσει ή προσπαθήσει να πλησιάσει τον χώρο στον οποίο βρίσκονται αλλά και την ομάδα στην οποία ανήκουν (μπορεί να ζουν μαζι με κότες ή και με γάτες ή με σκυλιά και σχέδον όλλα τα ζώα , αρκεί να έχουν μεγαλώσει μαζί τους αρμονικά ) αρχίζουν να φωνάζουν δυνατά, να μαζεύονται όλες μαζί σαν στρατιωτάκια και να πλησιάζουν τον "εχθρό"σιγά σιγά .Αν πλησιάσουν πολυ και αρχίζουν και ανοίγουν τα φτερά τους άρχισε να τρέχεις γιατί θα σου ορμήξουν .Και δεν ειναι οτι τσιμπάνε όλες μαζι αλλά το οτι δεν σταματάνε οι αθεόφοβες και συνεργάζονται όλες μαζί .Προστατεύουν από τα πάντα δηλαδή όχι μόνο απο κουνάβια ή αλεπούδες αλλά και από ανθρώπους και γενικότερα απο οτιδήποτε έρχεται προς το μέρος που βρίσκονται και δεν γνωρίζουν .Αυτό όμως που δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε είναι οτι είναι πτηνά και ας πούμε σε μια μάχη με αλεπού μπορεί να χάσουμε κάποια .
Ένας γνωστός μας τις είχε ελεύθερες στην φραγμένη αυλή του.Μόλις φτάναμε σπίτι του , τον ειδοποιούσαν για την αφιξή μας (είναι και κουδούνι ) και δεν μπορούσαμε να μπούμε μέσα αν δεν τις μάζευε .

----------


## andreas142

Τρομερό αλλά φαντάζομαι πως θα πρεπεί να είναι αρκετές για να είναι ικανές να αποκρούσουν π.χ. μία αλεπού. Το κακό είναι ότι θα απο ότι καταλαβαίνω θα κάνουν αρκετό θόρυβο και θα ενοχλούν την γειτονιά ετσι δε είναι?

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας!  πως λέγεταί αυτό το οικόσιτό πτηνό που σας παραθέτω? μπορεί ο καθε ένας να πεί λίγα λόγια για αυτό

----------


## andreas142

Πως λέγονταί αυτά τα πτηνά ? Μπόρεί ο καθε ένας να πεί λίγα λόγια για αυτά

----------


## budgiefun

Κοινές Γαλοπούλες είναι βρε. Πολύ ήσυχα ζώα δεν προξενούν κανένα πρόβλημα και συμβιώνουν ανετα με τις κότες βεβαια αυτες κάνουν την δικό τους παρέα για κλώσες δεν θα έλεγα οτι είναι φοβερές. Και να συμφωνήσω με την προλαλλήσα οι νάνες είναι οι καλύτερες μάνες έχουμε μια σκουφάτη μαυρη και η καιμένη με το που τα βγάζει κλωσάει πάλι. Ειναι η αδυναμία της μαμάς μου . 


Οι νάνες όμως κρύβουν μια παγίδα αν πάρεις αρσενικό επειδή είναι διαόλου κάλτσες θα εκτοπίσουν τα κοκόρια και θα βατεύουν(ιδίωμα?) τις κότες με αποτέλεσμα οι επόμενες γενιές να βγαίνουν κοντές,οχι στιλ νανοκοτας αλλά κατι ενδιάμεσο με κότα

----------


## adreas

Η  πρώτη  φωτογραφία  είναι  χήνα  και  η  δεύτερη  είναι  η  γαλοπούλα  η χωριάτικη   που λέμε  στο  μέρος  μου.  Παλιά  στα  χωριά  μόλις  μεγαλώνανε η  γαλοπούλες περιμένανε   να  κάτσει   και  επειδή  είναι  μεγαλόσωμες   πυρώνουν  πάρα  πολλά  αυγά  και  βάζανε  αυγά  κότας  δεν  θυμάμαι  πόσα.   Ναι  η  χήνες  την  ημέρα  μπορούν  να  τα  βγάλουν  πέρα  με  αρκετά  μεγάλο  σκύλο  τώρα  για  αλεπού  δεν  ξέρω  υποθέτω  πως  ναι.  Το  μειονέκτημα  είναι  ότι  αν  δεν  είσαι  εσύ  και  φωνάζουν  και κάνουν  επίθεση.  Τα  νανάκια  δεν  μπορούν  να  τα  βάλουν  με  ένα  πετεινό  απλά  όπως  η  κανάρα  κάθεται  στην  καρδερίνα  έτσι  και  η  κότα  κάθετε  στο  νανάκι.  Η  διαφορά  τους  είναι  ότι  σαφώς  είναι  ποιο  μικρά  αλλά  είναι  γόνιμα.      :winky:

----------


## andreas142

σας ευχαριστώ παιδία για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## warlock

> Τρομερό αλλά φαντάζομαι πως θα πρεπεί να είναι αρκετές για να είναι ικανές να αποκρούσουν π.χ. μία αλεπού.


Εγώ έχει τύχει να δω από τρεις και πάνω .Δεν τις παίρνουν μόνες τους απότι ξέρω .Είναι και ομαδικά ζώα .





> Το κακό είναι ότι θα απο ότι καταλαβαίνω θα κάνουν αρκετό θόρυβο και θα ενοχλούν την γειτονιά ετσι δε είναι?


Αν μένεις κάπου έξω νομίζω οτι δεν θα είναι και τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα .Ας σου πει κάποιος που έχει για να μην σου πω οτι να ναι ...

----------


## andreas142

Eυχαριστώ παιδιά για τις πληροφορίες όποιος έχει χήνες και γνωρίζει ας μου πει δύο κουβέντες για αυτές. ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## andreas142

Πώς λέγεταί αυτό το πτήνο? μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιές πληροφορίες γι αυτό?

----------


## xXx

το συγκεκριμένο ποστ έχει γίνει για να τεστάρουμε τις γνώσεις μας φίλε andreas142?... εσύ τις ξέρεις τις απαντήσεις ή δεν ξέρεις καν πώς λέγονται τα ζώα που έχεις μέσα στο κοτέτσι σου?

----------


## andreas142

Το συγκεκρίμενο post έγινε διότι  θα επιθυμούσα να ανακαλύψω ποιά μέλη του forum  είναι γνώστες του συγκέκριμένου οικόσιτου πτηνού που εσύ γνωρίζεις όσο και εγώ ονομαστικά και όχι αναλυτικά ώστε η αναπτυξή τού θέματος  να εμπλούτίσει τοσό το forum όσο κ έμενα με γνώση και όχι να γίνεται αντικείμενο κάποιας ίσως γραπτής ειρωνικής διαλογικής αντιπαράθεσης.

----------


## xXx

...όχι δεν υπήρχε καμία ειρωνεία....οι ερωτήσεις μου ήτανε συγκεκριμένες και διευκρινιστικές όπως και οι απαντήσεις σου επίσης και σε ευχαριστώ...απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι έμπαιναν  συνεχώς νέες φωτογραφίες με διαφορετικά πτηνά ενώ ο τίτλος ''Πως λέγεται αυτο το πτηνό?'' παραπέμπει σε ένα και μόνο...

----------


## andreas142

νεαρές φράγκόκοτες είναι τα πουλάκια αυτά

----------

